

10 is the one  - luckystrike
http://my.opera.com/hallvors/blog/2008/12/19/10-is-the-one

======
petercooper
_As Andrew Gregory already noticed, we're the first browser ever to release
with a two-digit version number._

First browser with over 1% market share, but not first ever.

W3C's Amaya - <http://www.w3.org/Amaya/> \- is at version 11.

Avant - <http://www.avantbrowser.com/> \- is at 11.7.

------
ryanwaggoner
"No one will need more than one digit for a browser version number...ever."
~Many hapless web developers

------
JBiserkov
>"Will the web ever learn?"

No

~~~
asjo
Maybe when Microsoft releases Internet Explorer 10.

~~~
ionfish
A more likely scenario is that Microsoft will bow to pressure not to break
people's crap old intranet software, and its version numbers will
asymptotically approach 10 without ever reaching it...

------
Hexstream
I was surprised to see Windows Live recommend Firefox among the options for
upgrading.

------
sh1mmer
Opera X it is then.

------
ercowo
Keanu Reaves' reaction: 'Whoa.'

